# Barebow shooters- split or under and anchor?



## DAVID S. (Sep 14, 2006)

Split, top finger corner of mouth works for me.


----------



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

Split, index finger in corner of mouth. Tried three under and it was a disaster, been shootin split way to long with good results so I don't see any reason to change now.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

The guys winning are doing it 3 under with a high anchor. When you see a technique be that universally successful it's best to find a way to make it work for you. 

Grant


----------



## DAVID S. (Sep 14, 2006)

grantmac said:


> The guys winning are doing it 3 under with a high anchor. When you see a technique be that universally successful it's best to find a way to make it work for you.
> 
> Grant


Nothing but short range hunting here. Most shots where I hunt are 20 and in.


----------



## twofinger (Feb 12, 2012)

two fingers under cheek bone for my anchor


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

DAVID S. said:


> Nothing but short range hunting here. Most shots where I hunt are 20 and in.


Sounds like an ideal situation for a 3 under high anchor.


----------



## jelmore (Sep 24, 2013)

could you describe a high anchor. thanks


grantmac said:


> The guys winning are doing it 3 under with a high anchor. When you see a technique be that universally successful it's best to find a way to make it work for you.
> 
> Grant


----------



## Blackeagle1 (Aug 19, 2014)

DAVID S. said:


> Split, top finger corner of mouth works for me.


This^^^^^^


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

crazyhoyt said:


> Split, index finger in corner of mouth. Tried three under and it was a disaster, been shootin split way to long with good results so I don't see any reason to change now.


Same here but drop my ring finger at full draw.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

jelmore said:


> could you describe a high anchor. thanks


That heavily depends on a person's face shape. My highest is about a mid anchor for most people, others can get right under their eye. I can shoot a much higher one with a compound compared to my recurve. 

Grant


----------



## Steve D (Sep 24, 2005)

Fixed Crawl might be worth a try also.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

3 under with a high anchor, gets me point on at 45 yards. WIth split my point on is 60 plus. My anchor is index finger on top of cheek bone (nock right under my eye) with index feather touching tip of nose.


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

Shooting my outdoor target rig I tried split finger with my index finger in the corner of my mouth and I had to gap about 3ft low at 20 yards.
Even shooting 3 under with my heavy arrow hunting bow, by point on is like 35 yards. Split finger would be crazy long. In my opinion 3 under is the only way to go shooting out to 50 yards, after that split finger would be the ticket.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Shot split-glove for decades, then transitioned to a three under tab. I was really happy with the release, but encountered problems with consistent anchor. I'm liking the idea of the high anchor and utilizing the cheekbone and will play around with it this winter.


----------

